#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-22
<ibeardslee> hmmm anyone on T/C cable in J'ville?
<ojwb> you?
<ibeardslee> hmmm anyone *else* on T/C cable in J'ville?
<mwhudson> i imagine there are a few people
<ibeardslee> hmmm anyone *else* *in here* on T/C cable in J'ville?
 * mwhudson looks for more gaps to shove some pedantry through
 * chilts can't find any (yet)
<ibeardslee> I'm surprised no-one said "but Telecom don't do cable, just ADSL" ;)
<chilts> I guess we missed that opportunity (or we just though you'd had enough) :)
<ibeardslee> thought ?
<ajmitch> picky...
<ibeardslee> heh
<chilts> yeah, thought :)
<chilts> hehe
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<fmarier> morning
<Atamira> ahhh..my 4 day weekend has started
<ibeardslee> oh lucky you
<Atamira> yeah. i love 4 day on 4 day off rosters
<chilts> Atamira: what do you do?
<chilts> my brother has a similar timetable, as a firefighter in the UK
<Atamira> sigh..i wish it was that fun
<Atamira> i work for the company that monitors offender on home detention
<Atamira> we run 24/7
<Atamira> and i work on the graveyard shift
<chilts> ah right, I guessed it must have involved a night shift of some sort
<chilts> yeah, 4 days off would be good :)
<Atamira> makes my work weeks over quick
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-23
<fmarier> mwhudson: it is indeed a good line. the part about crypto not protecting against the four Bs is pretty good too
<mwhudson> i would like a few more citations (like, why shouldn't you use RSA without message padding?)
<mwhudson> but it's a good summary
<chilts> article/link? sounds interesting
<mwhudson> chilts: http://twitter.com/#!/fmarier/status/105855042480898048
<chilts> ta
<mwhudson> heh
<mwhudson> fmarier: nice background :)
<chilts> I remember doing a signature with AWS and figuring out aa different message with an identical hash :)
<chilts> this was a while ago when they got their api wrong
<fmarier> mwhudson: it's a picture I took in seatoun a while back
<mwhudson> fmarier: i was going to ask where it was, then i saw the file name :)
<mwhudson> (i could tell it was from that part of the world though)
<ojwb> i think padding is usually to avoid issues where an attacker can get an input of their choice encrypted
<chilts> I'm outta here &
<ojwb> 3 minutes early!
<ojwb> hmm, they don't seem to make it easy to find what the suggest min spec is
<ojwb> or else I'm looking in the wrong places
<ojwb> aha - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Server/TechSpecs/1004LTS
<ojwb> and there's no such page for natty
<ojwb> sigh
<ojwb> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/preparing-to-install.html#id2706724
<ojwb> which oddly has lower requirements for 11.04 than 10.04, which I find surprising
<ojwb> is anyone else running mythtv and finding it cuts off the ends of programmes recently?  ntpd seems to be running and working, so it doesn't seem to be just the wrong time locally...
<hads> ojwb: It will be the broadcasters not sticking to the schedule, they are terrible at it.
<hads> You can set a pre/post roll per recording rule.
<hads> (and globally but I suggest per-rule)
<hads> I'm currently running off an install on a USB stick, installed from an ISO written out to another USB stick, after my SSD died while I'm in Sydney :)
<ojwb> hads: yeah, I have a global "record 5 minutes extra"
<ojwb> but even that's not been enough in some cases
<ojwb> and sometimes stuff abuts on different channels
<ojwb> it's a shame there doesn't seem to be a program break signal here
<ojwb> UK has that, though they seem to forget to send it depressingly often
<hads> ojwb: The global one will stop back to back programs recording. They per-rule one doesn't from memory.
<ojwb> hmm, the global one doesn't seem to
<ojwb> perhaps I've set something else
<hads> Maybe I have it the wrong way around.
<ojwb> it currently just starts a minute early and finishes 5 minutes late unless it has to switch to a different multiplex in that extra time
<ojwb> or whatever it is I set
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> tho i feel like its the weekend
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-25
 * karora looks at this channel for the first time in months.
<karora> I'd say 'morrning', except the sun's gone down where I am at present.
<ajmitch> hi karora :)
<ajmitch> good to see you're still around
<karora> Indeed I am :-)
<ajmitch> still in wellington, or travelling the world?
<karora> I'm at home at present - a couple of months off the gallivanting.
<karora> Where are you keeping yourself these days?
<ajmitch> still in dunedin
<ajmitch> though I'll be in wellington for the weekend for kiwipycon
<karora> Nice.
<karora> When's kiwipycon?
<ajmitch> this weekend :)
<karora> Maybe I should try and attend...
<karora> Is it all sold out?
<ajmitch> saturday/sunday
<ajmitch> you may be able to sneak in a registration
<ajmitch> last I saw they were close
<ojwb> they kept them open longer - I think they now close today
<ajmitch> last email I saw said registrations until thursday night
 * karora registered OK now.
<karora> I just have to pay it, I guess...
<karora> Anyone wanting a G+ invite:  https://plus.google.com/_/notifications/ngemlink?path=%2F%3Fgpinv%3DsiDnl6r_VQ0%3AFIyXaOX8bsQ
<karora> And for me, I'm at: http://gplus.to/karora
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> looks like we may be able to have a wee #ubuntu-nz meatspace meeting the kiwi PyCon
<ajmitch> could do
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> you going to kiwi pycon?
<ibeardslee> yup
 * ajmitch is heading up to wellington this morning
 * ibeardslee is already here ;)
<ajmitch> I wonder why...
<ibeardslee> just made sense to get here early
<chilts> heh
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> sweet, got my tests and integrated tests working for SimpleDB (written in Go) :)
<chilts> integration I should say
<karora> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-26
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> it's a Saturday and it's early ... what's going on?
<chilts> P.S. morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> chilts: pycon
<olly> and public transport options from my house being unfeasible
<olly> so wanting to leave time to make sure I could park
<olly> which turned ou to be fine
<ajmitch> olly: so you're here somewhere in the room?
<olly> i guess so
<olly> i'm the one with the beard
<ajmitch> very specific :)
<olly> i have a laptop
 * ajmitch is the one with the laptop running ubuntu
<olly> it's like a rather homogenous "guess who" game
<ajmitch> quite
<olly> ajmitch: we should sign keys (I don't think we have before)
<ajmitch> yes, I think I have some ID somewhere
<olly> i only have nz licence I think, but I can bring pasport tomorrow
<olly> perhaps I should see if there's wider interest in key signing
 * ajmitch has seen other DDs around also
<olly> yeah, karora and fmarier at least
<ajmitch> & nwp
<olly> but I've signed keys with both of them
<olly> nwp?
<ajmitch> nick phillips
<olly> don't think I even know of him
<ajmitch> he lives in dunedin
<olly> ok
<olly> i really need to stop adding more slides in
<ibeardslee> slides more slides
 * karora looks up
<karora> olly: Did you sign my new key?  8feb8ebf
<karora> fmarier: Has, but neither you not ajmitch have
<karora> with small text
<thumper> ibeardslee: when are you talking?
 * ibeardslee isn't
<thumper> oh?
<ibeardslee> .. .. at least I don't think I am
<thumper> why not?
<olly> karora: i think so
<ibeardslee> what about?
<olly> unless the old one had a similarly "pretty" fingerprint
<ajmitch> thumper & olly have competing talks at the same time
<olly> i bet he'll win more audience
<thumper> I could send some your way if you like?
<thumper> you can have the hecklers
<olly> karora: seems not actually
<thumper> Rachel is talking with me so we have a few turning up out of curiosity :-)
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> oh. chatty for a saturday
<ibeardslee> kiwipycon
<olly> aww
<olly> not a python fan I guess
<ibeardslee> heh
 * olly does find it amusing that I'm giving one of two "advanced" talks, yet I'm more of a novice Python coder
<ajmitch> web 3.11 for workgroups?
<ibeardslee> eww
<olly> i thought version numbers were obsolete
 * ajmitch sees that snap finally have native ipv6 for customers on DSL
<ibeardslee> well firefox is going to get to the 6 digit version numbers in the next couple of weeks
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: that reminds me I need to nag at TelstraClear .. again
<karora> ajmitch: Isn't that plannes as an upcoming version number for the linux kernel?
<ajmitch> karora: I heard it will be
 * ajmitch has seen python in the browser - silverlight & ironpython :)
<karora> Heh.
<karora> Does it work with moonlight?
<ajmitch> don't recall, this was awhile ago
<ajmitch> http://www.voidspace.org.uk/ironpython/silverlight/index.shtml
<ibeardslee> olly: make sure the text in your slides is about the size in these slides
<ajmitch> my eyes...
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> too hard to read and follow .. losing interest very fast
 * mwhudson declares #ubuntu-nz to be the official kiwipycon bitching backchannel
<ajmitch> heh :)
<ajmitch> don't worry, twitter is getting similar comments
<duffyd> heard this channel was interesting ;)
<ajmitch> FSVO interesting :)
<mwhudson> it's hardly a subjective opinion that these slides are terrible
<duffyd> exactly
<duffyd> why oh why!!!!!
<olly> the text could be much larger on most
<olly> by using the lower 1/4 of the screen for example
<mwhudson> the music and drilling (!) inside the venue is not exactly appreciated
<olly> ibeardslee: I was worried if the text on my slides would be readable, but it's way better than these
 * olly could do with borrowing a laptop power lead for a bit (just the standard mains cable with the 3 lobe bit on laptop side)
<karora> olly: I have a three pin mains lead here.
<olly> karora: excellent - can I grab it in the break?
<olly> the one at hoime was a UK one, and I forget to grab an NZ one on the way out
<karora> Sure.
<karora> I should have enough battery to make it through to lunchtime.
<karora> Or perhaps I should even shut the laptop down :-)
<olly> heh
<olly> i may have enough, but it would be bad to run out mid talk
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-27
<karora> olly: BTW, I have finished with your USB stick (thanks) I should have given it back when you handed m the power cord :-)
<olly> karora: ok, i'll grab it when I get a chance
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> so hard to wake up
<ibeardslee> easier than it was yesterday
<olly> later start too
<olly> and again i seem to have no power lead, despite getting it out to take, sigh
<olly> i brought my passport and key fingerprint if anyone is at pycon and wants to sign keys, but i won't be online a lot
<ibeardslee> heh
<karora> olly: I'll sign your key :-)
<olly> cool
 * ibeardslee can do so as well
#ubuntu-nz 2011-08-28
<olly> ibeardslee: ok, i'll try to grab you at some point
<ibeardslee> at the afternoon tea break .. walk around mooing loudly, I'll listen for the noise
<ibeardslee> don't go baa .. it might confuse any australians at the venue
<olly> ok
<ibeardslee> the talk I'm in about twisted (track 2) has finished early
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<ibeardslee> how was the holiday?
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> great to come back into the office to a dead computer
<ibeardslee> does that mean you get an upgrade
<ajmitch> no, this was simply the one doing NAT to the network upstairs, & to the internet
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> morning
<thumper> I am looking forward to next year :)
<ibeardslee> should be good and interesting
<Atamira> grief. im just looking forward to making it through xmas
<Atamira> left alone another year
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: we expect to see you down here :)
<ibeardslee> should be doable .. as long as you promise no norovirus
<ajmitch> don't you want the full Dunedin Experience?
<ibeardslee> I missed out at last Dunedin conference .. it's a tradition I'd like to stick with
<ajmitch> I missed out as well, must have been something to do with living in town & not at unicol
<hads> Morning
<hads> I stayed at the uni and didn't get sick.
<ajmitch> aha, I remembered my github password :)
<ajmitch> I knew I had an account there, so the free beer wasn't wasted :)
<snail> ibeardslee: cruising was not as relaxing as expected. too much on board entertainment. also it rained, quite a bit.
<snail> nice http://data.govt.nz/dataset/show/2287
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-21
<kieppie> hodwy
<kieppie> anyone up?
<ibeardslee> morning
<Pikiora> Morena!  :)
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning peeps
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-22
<hads> The AC3 super computer is next door to me.
<Pikiora> Evening :)
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning or something like that
<chilts> ibeardslee: correct, it is morning
<chilts> just :)
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> beautiful day up here
<Atamira> beautiful
<chilts> yep, getting to be nice here too
<chilts> and since the network in work is broken, I think I should take the day off
<ajmitch> good excuse
<ibeardslee> check that man for a pair of wire clippers!
<Atamira> lol
<Atamira> he hid them in the mens
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-23
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> ibeardslee: mōrena
<snail> the webservice I mentioned on the bus is http://www.greenstone.org/macron-restoration-service/jsp/en/main.jsp
<ibeardslee> And this is the bug for the LibreOffice mi_NZ dictionary .. https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=53517
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> snail: does that just replace doubled vowels with vowel + macron, or is it cleverer than that?
<snail> mwhudson: it's substantially cleverer than that
<mwhudson> cool
<snail> mwhudson: alas it really only works on whole sentences
<snail> mwhudson: so it's not good for checking software translations
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> and my tiny bit of maori doesn't really stretch to sentences :)
<chilts> morning
<chilts> playing with Node.js and Postgres isn't fun at the moment (just starting) ... should be a good combination once I work out the weird stuff :)
<mwhudson> databases and event based programming tend not to get along very well, ime
<ajmitch> chilts: too many half-baked libraries, no clear winner?
<chilts> ajmitch: I think node-pg is the winner for Pg connections ... I have it working now
<chilts> wasn't disconnecting once all my queries were finished since I was listening to the drain event at the wrong time :)
<chilts> mwhudson: I'm thinking that they're going to be great together - Pg comes with an async client library
<chilts> so node-pg can use that native one, or use it's own (JS) one
<chilts> MySQL also has an async client library
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> i must be out of date then :)
<chilts> so it's not like it's an unknown science
<chilts> :)
<chilts> yeah, I'm reaquainting with DBs since I've been doing NoSQL for a while now
<chilts> or no SQL at all :)
<mwhudson> i don't know sql
<mwhudson> i just know postgres :)
<ajmitch> heh
<chilts> I like how I can do a query and then listen as each row event occurs :)
<mwhudson> database portability can go hang
<ajmitch> postgres is standard enough
<chilts> mwhudson: that's ok, you've chosen the right thing in Postgres :D
<ajmitch> it was mysql that was a bit loose with sql standards
<chilts> agreed, there is no such thing as DB portability
<mwhudson> ajmitch: it has looooooooooooooooooooooooooooads of extensions
<chilts> no-one I know has ever switched DBs on a big project
<chilts> well, except Stuff when we switched it from Oracle to Pg
<chilts> :D
<ajmitch> mwhudson: that it does
<mwhudson> chilts: i think that transition is probably the commonest :)
<ajmitch> I'm guessing you;ve used a few of those extensions over time
 * ajmitch is still mostly using mysql
<chilts> yeah, and we re-wrote the entire site at the same time 'coz the caching was shit
<mwhudson> when i started on this project, you _could_ run it on sqlite
<chilts> heh
<mwhudson> not any more though
<chilts> yeah, I've seen that, sqlite in dev mode, something else in prod mode - doesn't make sense to me :)
<chilts> mwhudson: which project?
<ajmitch> mwhudson: you're still working on linaro stuff like lava?
<mwhudson> chilts: validation.linaro.org
 * chilts looks
<chilts> containts == contains ?
<chilts> (front page)
<chilts> is that not a Canonical thing? or is it? am just wondering if you're still working for them
<mwhudson> oh probably, the front page is terrible
<mwhudson> chilts: i still work for canonical, but linaro contracts canonical for software engineering services
<chilts> sweet
<chilts> is it a fun project?
<mwhudson> it's interesting :)
<mwhudson> we've been very short staffed of late
<chilts> it looks cool
<mwhudson> although i think we've just hired two new bodies, which will help
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> beautiful beautiful day
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> hi
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: .. .. guesswhat I'm typing on ;)
<ibeardslee> .. hmm I am missingthat space bar regularly
<kcj> Morning.
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: a keyboard!
<ibeardslee> ha.. well yes I suppose you are right there ;)
<ajmitch> how is it?
<ibeardslee> pretty nice .. trying to adjust to the keyboard
<ibeardslee> good to have decent sized screen going from the netbook
#ubuntu-nz 2012-08-26
<snail> mōrena
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> hmm wha? yeah .. morning
<ajmitch> unfortunately so
<ibeardslee> Monday mornings are best.  It means you can leave the boring weekend behind and get back into the excitement of the working week.
<ajmitch> as long as it's not too exciting
<ajmitch> a surplus of excitement isn't great on a monday when you've got servers to maintain :)
<ibeardslee> despite my whines about the UltraLap it is still a pretty good machine for it's price
<ajmitch> I didn't expect it to be perfect
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: what were your whines?
<ibeardslee> no caps lock (or num lock) lights
<ibeardslee> space key is sometimes missed, could be positioning (is slightly lower than tha track pad or just me adjusting to the keyboard
<ibeardslee> the trackpad is centred to the laptop, not the space bar
<ibeardslee> the edge of the laptop where the wrist rests seems a bit sharp
<mwhudson> hm ok
<mwhudson> seems fairly simple stuff really, hope they can fix all that on a rev 2
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> mm, the thinkpad x1 carbon looks nice
<ibeardslee> hmm can't choose something other than windows to go with it
<mwhudson> unless you're in china or something
<Atamira> morning
<thumper> morning
<thumper> personally I can't stand the thinkpad nipple
<thumper> and it would annoy me anytime I looked at the keyboard
<thumper> so even though the build quality seems good, especially screen hinges
<thumper> I've gone for system 76
<ibeardslee> which one?
<mwhudson> well, the trackpad on my x220 is hilariously bad
<mwhudson> so it's nipple or massive frustration
<mwhudson> fortunately i get on fine with it
<ibeardslee> I've had a varied history with the nipple.  Went through a period when I just loved it, but other times it has become and exercise in frustration.  Mind you it was a bit different to the Thinkpad nipples, which do seem to be better.
<ibeardslee> having the option of both can be handy
 * snail is waiting for telepathic interfaces
 * ibeardslee does prefer the idea of the fingers being able to filter out some of the things that goes through his head
<ibeardslee> Has anyone else noticed that load indicators (eg indicator-multiload) seem to be showing lower loads after recent Ubuntu (Precise) updates?
<ibeardslee> top matches that load graph
<ajmitch> mine's still all red :)
<ajmitch> compiz has a habit of chewing cpu time, so it's rare for the load average to drop below 1
<ibeardslee> seems I may have spoken too soon
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-19
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-20
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-21
<chilts> afternoon
<kcj> Morning.
<thomi> hads: ajmitch tells me you might knowof a NZ company that sells IAX trunks that doesn't suck?
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> thomi: Sorry, out of the country. Not too sure, most everything I know of is SIP. I think 2Talk might do IAX2 but I've not used it.
<thomi> hads: you've had good results with SIP? I was avoiding it because I'd read that IAX was a far superior protocol for every day usage
<thomi> but I'm willing to consider SIP if you have a positive experience with it :)
<chilts> morning
<hads> thomi: SIP is used everywhere these days and generally works well as long as the gear is decent.
<hads> IAX2 is not really used anywhere except Asterisk.
<hads> and even there probably not that much
<thomi> hads: ok, I was going to build a small asterisk setup on one of these http://www.pcengines.ch/
<thomi> not really sure what kind of gear a super-small PBX setup needs though
<hads> Sure, the ALIX work well, we've sold loads of them. Quite low power so don't expect too much from them.
<thomi> hads: right, but should be more than enough handle 2 simultanious calls, right?
<thomi> I'm probably doing the geeky thing and massively over-engineering the solution here
<hads> They will handle quite a few concurrent calls as long as you aren't doing transcoding and things.
<thomi> I see
<thomi> sop, can you recommend a sip provider?
<chilts> ibeardslee: does 12:30 sound ok? I'm don't really have an opinion where, don't know about where's good anymore :)
<chilts> I'd pass up sushi, but most other things are fine :)
<hads> 2Talk is probably the most common in NZ, I've used them for probably 5 years or so and they are good. If you sign up use "nicetech" as a referral code :)
<thomi> hads: will do, thanks
<thumper> morning
 * thumper tries to get #ubuntu-nz back into tradition
<chilts> morning (again)
<hads> morning
<snail> i have a tar file that I can't unzip because there's a directory which exceeds the maximum number of subdirectories for my filesystem. is there an easy trick to fix that?
<mwhudson> --exclude?
<mwhudson> and then maybe --strip-components to get just that bit
<snail> looks like 'apt-get install archivemount'
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-22
<snail> anyone have "practical electronics ability"?  http://vacancies.vuw.ac.nz/positiondetail.asp?p=6653
<ibeardslee> heh .. that seems to be a bit more than "practical electronics ability"
<snail> ibeardslee: true, but "practical electronics ability" is why i'm not applying ...
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morena koutou
<olly> i did a package upgrade on my 10.04 machine, and now the wifi doesn't work - in network manager it says "device not ready"
<olly> has there been a change in the firmware blobs which get installed in the recent past?
<snail> ifdown --all
<snail> ifup --all
<snail> that's what i have to do sometimes
<olly> hmm, never had to do that before
<snail> it's a shotgun approach, but it works for me
<snail> and it's real simple and can't break anything else
<olly> well, except open network connections
<olly> ifconfig shows eth1 isn't configured, so I have my doubts, but I guess it's worth a try
<olly> doesn't help
<olly> didn't even take down eth0 for some reason, only loopback
<G> morning
<snail> http://getprsm.com/
<G> ha, love it
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> well, I managed to prod it into existing with: sudo ifconfig eth2 up
<olly> network manager doesn't seem to know about it though
<olly> but I can do things like "sudo iwlist eth2 scan" and get plausible results
<G> you might need to restart network manager
<G> especially if the package update forced a module reload in a way NM wasn't expecting
<olly> yeah, that seems to have helped
<olly> though it seems to think i have "eth0" and "Ethernet" now
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-23
<G> olly: iirc that is typically because eth0 was brought up outside of it's control
#ubuntu-nz 2013-08-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly_> morning
<snail> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly__> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly__> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-08-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly__> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2015-08-18
<mwhudson> "morning"
<olly> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-08-22
<olly> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-08-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> yes
<chilts> ibeardslee: well done on fulfilling your "getting out of that house" mission :)
<ibeardslee> thanks
<ibeardslee> next mission: get into another house
<ibeardslee> .. sigh
<chilts> you found a place to rent though?
<ibeardslee> yes, Mum's cousin in Broadmeadows.  Own bedroom, lounge and bathroom downstairs with the shared kitchen etc upstairs.
<chilts> that sounds like a good separation
<ibeardslee> yeah .. paying a bit more than just a bedroom in a flat, but also does mean I can pull a bunch of stuff out of storage.
#ubuntu-nz 2016-08-23
<ibeardslee> I assume a number of people are running Xenial?
<ibeardslee> have people noticed the English (New Zealand) is not available in the language support?
#ubuntu-nz 2016-08-24
<atamira> wow. no one says good morning anymore
<atamira> morning !
<ibeardslee> we have been quiet
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-08-25
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-08-26
<chilts> I think Olly usually says hello first, but he hasn't come back here since his holiday I think
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-08-28
<locodir-user> Join
<ibeardsl1e> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> and morning as the real me
#ubuntu-nz 2017-08-21
<atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-08-22
<atamira> morning all
<atamira> beautiful day in auckland
<ibeardslee> a very cold day in Welly this morning
<ibeardslee> should warm up a bit though
<thumper> morning
<thumper> nice today in Dunners
<mwhudson> very pretty here, will be nice when it warms up a bit
<mwhudson> i think our plum tree's blossom is done for this year again though :(
#ubuntu-nz 2017-08-23
<atamira> morning. another lovely day in auckland. a chill in the air but that will warm up before you know it
<ibeardslee> morning, looks like it could be a good day in Welly. Sadly I have an inside job, plus inside job gets me learning Puppet (v4) today.
<ibeardslee> so I can rewrite our puppet 3 config for workstations and laptops following best practise rather than "Ian made it work this way"
#ubuntu-nz 2017-08-24
<atamira> good morning . another lovely day in auckland. we're being spoiled. not a cloud in the sky atm
<atamira> im assuming Puppet is a new program?
